# compiz-fusion fatal: no valid GL extension found

## Max Steel

Tag Leute,

Habe hier ein kleiones Problem mit compiz-fusion das ich mir heute mal ausprobieren wollt.

Beim starten mit

```
$ compiz --replace ccp

compiz (core) - Fatal: No valid GL extensions string found.

compiz (core) - Error: Failed to manage screen: 0

compiz (core) - Fatal: No manageable screens found on display :0.0
```

Aber das verstehe ich nicht weil:

glxinfo

```
direct rendering: Yes

[...]

OpenGL vendor string: NVIDIA Corporation

OpenGL renderer string: GeForce FX 5200/AGP/SSE/3DNOW!

OpenGL version string: 2.1.2 NVIDIA 169.09
```

und:

xdpyinfo

```
name of display:    :0.0

version number:    11.0

vendor string:    The X.Org Foundation

vendor release number:    10300000

X.Org version: 1.3.0

[...]

number of extensions:    33

Composite

GLX

NV-GLX

[...]
```

meine xorg.conf:

http://rafb.net/p/O8av0W44.html

Ich kann mir nicht vorstellen was ich vergessen haben soll, ich bin nach dem hier vorgegangen:

http://gentoo-wiki.com/HOWTO_nVidia_GL_Desktop_Effects

http://gentoo-wiki.com/HOWTO_compiz-fusion

Habt ihr eine Ahnung was fehlt?

Edith:

xorg.conf Link neu eingegeben, der alte ist ausgelaufen.

----------

## bell

Hallo,

mich stört die Zeile 

```
Option      "AIGLX"         "off"
```

in deiner xorg.conf

Versuche mal mit aktiviertem AIGLX. Vielleicht liegt es daran.

----------

## Max Steel

nein, das ist es nicht, ich habe sie auch komplett auskommentiert, es hilft nichts.

xorg.conf:

http://rafb.net/p/O8av0W44.html

Ich hab noch woanders ein weng gesucht, aber wirklich gefunden hab ich nichts, nur das der ati fglrx treiber nicht mit dri und xinerama gleichzeitig kann. ab xorg-server 1.4.0*

Aber ich hab eine nvidia Karte und erst recht xorg-server 1.3.0.0-r5

----------

## AmonAmarth

jetzt einfach mal ein schuß ins blaue, weiß nicht obs wirklich klappt:

hast du mal folgendes versucht?

```
LIBGL_ALWAYS_INDIRECT=1 compiz --replace ccp
```

----------

## Max Steel

hab ich, leider auf das gleiche Fehlerbild  :Sad: 

----------

